# URQ wheeler dealers



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

might be old news, but cool link, what's the colour and code of the first urq they show?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: URQ wheeler dealers (rallyedude)*

Great show....
Looks to be a Zermatt car...I'll find the code...


----------

